# Think I have a problem



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I'm currently holidaying in France. However my snow foam kit turned up the morning of my departure, all excited I decided there was only one obvious thing to do, take it with me! So this is me snow foaming whilst on holiday (my missus is very worried about me) . I have a serious addiction to cleaning my car!! I know it's a weak solution but I had to use normal shampoo for the moment.



What snow foam does everyone use?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The answer to your problem is simple just replace your wife


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If your wife is letting you clean your TT while on holiday, she must be a goodun. :lol:  The wife that is.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think my wife would have serious concerns if I did that!! 

I'm more impressed you found room to pack the kit as well as your normal luggage.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

My Fiancee has finally accepted my obsession with cleaning my car.

I'm currently using Chemical guys - Honeydew snow foam. Smells damn good.



Which snow foam did you pick up ?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

I use ultimate finish nice & thick dwells on paint work , not a bad price either


----------



## jocco (Apr 6, 2015)

ValetPro PH Neutral is my choice.

Nice and thick. And shifts grime ok. Not as much as my APC, but that also removes some of the protection I have on

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

As you all seem to be well versed in snow foaming. If I get myself one of these with some of this. Is it just a case of pouring the foam into the bottle twiddling the dial "to suit" (however foamy you want it) and blasting away?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Valetpro is my option too, heard good stuff about bilt hamber and will try some soon


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers for the tips guys, I'm home now and my autobrite magifoam has arrived so will try that out tomorrow and let you know how I get on. I also want to try the bilt hamber snow foam as I love their products; wheel cleaner, double speed wax and auto balm.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Gyeon foam with a few drops of Gyeon Bathe+, adds a bit of SIO2 to the mix, then use the Bathe+ for the wash with a bit of foam to keep it well lubed and even more SIO2 (ingredient of ceramic coating for super water sheeting and beading) for the main wash. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

SiO2? Sand? Really?
I'm interested in how they get SiO2 - sand - to dissolve in the water...


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Gyeon foam with a few drops of Gyeon Bathe+, adds a bit of SIO2 to the mix, then use the Bathe+ for the wash with a bit of foam to keep it well lubed and even more SIO2 (ingredient of ceramic coating for super water sheeting and beading) for the main wash. 8) 8) 8)


Cheers dude, definatley gonna look into this!


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

darylbenfield said:


> Gyeon foam with a few drops of Gyeon Bathe+, adds a bit of SIO2 to the mix, then use the Bathe+ for the wash with a bit of foam to keep it well lubed and even more SIO2 (ingredient of ceramic coating for super water sheeting and beading) for the main wash. 8) 8) 8)


All sounds very kinky!
Where do we sign?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Where do you buy from daryl? Gyeon products seem reasonably priced on polished bliss?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> SiO2? Sand? Really?
> I'm interested in how they get SiO2 - sand - to dissolve in the water...


 Silicon dioxide = SiO2

Some information for you.......... :roll: :roll: :roll:

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid ... %20coating


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

s_robinson91 said:


> Where do you buy from daryl? Gyeon products seem reasonably priced on polished bliss?


I buy a fair bit of gear from them, trade offers for detailers like me, free delivery too and great service.

You'll love those products. Don't worry if the Bathe+ doesn't sud up like other shampoos, make sure you rinse thoroughly.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> m-a-r-k said:
> 
> 
> > SiO2? Sand? Really?
> ...


Ah, so you misrepresented what was possibly in this stuff you're using :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I fully understand what SiO2 is and there is no way it is dissolved in this stuff (not unless your water is superheated) and then deposited onto your paint. Now if you want to describe something other than silica or essentially quartz or sand then so be it...


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > m-a-r-k said:
> ...


See here, they aren't going to lie... says in in the description, and if you are that bothered email the manufacturer... now stop spamming his thread. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat3.html


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

I use Fireball and Bilt Hamber - both excellent.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Use my autobrite magifoam today. must say i am very impressed with the results...


----------

